

Best books to learn Arduino - ptorrone
http://www.adafruit.com/blog/2010/11/02/books-to-learn-arduino-an-adafruit-electronics-gift-guide/

======
billswift
The descriptions of the books are pretty useless, just very short marketing
blurbs. You will get much better information by going to the Amazon homepage,
searching on Arduino, and reading the customer reviews.

------
smoody
I haven't read it, but Pragmatic Programmers has a beta of their forthcoming
Arduino quickstart book available:

<http://pragprog.com/titles/msard/arduino>

